#  > قوانین سایت >  > نظرات و پیشنهادات | Site Issues & Feedback >  > بخش رسیدگی به امور ثبت نام و فعال سازی عضویت >  > مشکل: بخش رسیدگی به امور ثبت نام و فعال سازی عضویت

## پایونیران

سلام بنده تاریخ عضویتم پایان یافته بود و چند روزی مریض احوال بودم و نتوانستم تمدید کنم 
حا لا که تمدید کرده ام مشاهد می کنم که علاوه بر اینکه مبلغ 30 هزلر تومان بجای 20 هزار تومان دریافت کرده اید عضویتvip2 بنده را به vipتبدیل کرده اید
لطفا این مشکل را بر ظرف کنید با تشکر

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## arash_240

باسلام به مديران عزيز من الان حق عضويت 30هزارتومن رو واريز كردم با شماره كارت چهار رقم اخرش بانك ملي پرداخت كرده ام 5961 ولي الان روي هر لينكي كه ميرم ميزنه امكان دسترسي به اين موضوع رو نداريد با تشكرiran.jpgiran.jpg

----------


## ali m.g

سلام . ظاهرا رنگتون که سبزه  و مشکلی نیست 
و برای اعمال و رفع مشکل به آقای نکویی یا digital84 (آقای سلیمانی) پیام خصوصی بدین

----------


## سیداحمدخلیلی

با عرض سلام وادب خدمت شما بزرگواران من چند وقتی هست خواستم اشتراک یک ساله بگیرم ولی هرکارمیکنم پرداخت نمیشه یعنی کدامنیتی چیزی نشون نمیده دوستان اگرراه دیگری برای پرداخت هست لطفا راهنمای فرماید خیلی ممنون

----------

